# Identifying Cameras



## Mitica100 (Nov 21, 2003)

*ksmattfish* writes: 



> Agfa Ansco #2
> 2 Kodak #2A Brownie
> unidentified Kodak
> unidentified Kodak



Matt, I'd be happy to help you with identifying your stuff.  I would need a picture or, worst case scenario, a total description (including film size, lens/shutter combo, etc.)

Also, for anyone out there needing to identify stuff, give me a buzz here and I'll help!


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 21, 2003)

A lot of my older Kodak box cameras have the ID info on the leather strap handle.  These two seem to have homemade replacement handles so the info is missing.  I'll see if I can get a pic.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 21, 2003)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> A lot of my older Kodak box cameras have the ID info on the leather strap handle.  These two seem to have homemade replacement handles so the info is missing.  I'll see if I can get a pic.



Cool! I'll be waiting for the pics.  I'll be out of town until Monday, will check the Forum back on Tuesday.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 21, 2003)

It may be a while.  Although I have lots of old school stuff, you may have noticed that i haven't posted any pics.  Other than this computer, which barely runs, I don't have much high tech gear.  I'm working on getting a digital camera and a scanner so that I can start posting pics.  Maybe after Xmas.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 24, 2003)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> It may be a while.  Although I have lots of old school stuff, you may have noticed that i haven't posted any pics.  Other than this computer, which barely runs, I don't have much high tech gear.  I'm working on getting a digital camera and a scanner so that I can start posting pics.  Maybe after Xmas.



No problem, Matt.


----------

